
Tor at the Heart: Qubes OS - dsr12
https://blog.torproject.org/blog/tor-heart-qubes-os
======
fishtaco000
Qubes is great. I am really pleased with it. Easy to build from source. And a
decently secure hypervisor. I would like to see the Qubes specific code
written in a memory safe language. The hypervisor of course would benefit.
Otherwise I think it is almost perfect. It is fast, and secures USB devices.
It even sections off malicious network drivers. I am currently running it. A
few driver issues, but nothing to abnormal.

